# For the BETHESDA area BUM who was vacationing at the DE beaches.



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

So I just finish an 80 mile ride. Its 95 degrees my girlfriend is on the beach, I am in the parking lot at Indian River. I have changed, put everything away and have locked the bike down. Just closing the trunk I hear "can you help a fellow cyclist out?" Sure Id love to help you out. Dont we all want to help you out? Help you with a new tube, you didnt have one, help you with a tire leveler, you didnt have one, help you change your tire dirty nasty greasy piece of junk tire, you didnt have a clue, help you pump your tire up, you didnt have one of those either. All I asked in return was that you sometime during your week at the beach go to the Bike shop, my local bike shop, less then 2 miles from your vacation spot and buy a tube for me and leave it there at the store. Not an unfair request as I stood there drenched out in what had been dry clothes and now filthy dirty hands. So now your week has come and gone and you didnt have the decency, courtesy, or respect to pay that simple favor. The word fellow cyclist or actually the word cyclist should NEVER NEVER be allowed to come out of your mouth again

Ray


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry you got screwed, Ray. But you've learned a valuable lesson... don't ever give anything away to a stranger and expect to see it ever again.

If you can't bear parting with a tube, don't help your fellow cyclist out.

You might want to try keeping a few busted tubes with patches around for just this type of situation. I know that's what some cyclists do instead of handing out fresh ones.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Exactly*

Yeah i know, funny thing I had about 4 repaired tubes in my trunk. But considering he had another 110-12 miles before home I even told him it would be a new tube i gave him and not a repair. Oh well.

So how is baltimore today? YOu at Hopkins University or at the Hospital.

I ust to live in Charles village.

Loved riding the rigid steel frame "mountain" bike at Lake Roland aka Robert E Lee.



vonteity said:


> Sorry you got screwed, Ray. But you've learned a valuable lesson... don't ever give anything away to a stranger and expect to see it ever again.
> 
> If you can't bear parting with a tube, don't help your fellow cyclist out.
> 
> You might want to try keeping a few busted tubes with patches around for just this type of situation. I know that's what some cyclists do instead of handing out fresh ones.


----------

